# 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE Fuel Injection Idle Air Control Valve?



## shabby-kins (Jun 22, 2009)

NISSAN 200SX SE Fuel Injection Idle Air Control Valve problem? What is a sign that its going out, or has gone out?

My story if you care to read:
So i'd say back in august, 10, I had my car worked on, i blew both wheel cyclinders on my brakes ( I have no clue how i did it, but i did) and I found out my Fuel Filter needed to be changed and a oil change, I had my oil changed out at the shop and i replaced the fuel filter myself. Then My Check engine light came on ( We call it the idiot light) So I went to parts store had them pull the code, they came back with it was Fuel Valve issue, and when it became cold I would have issues starting my car. 

I looked up all types of possible parts and the valve above is the only i could find that was remotely near what he told me. 

My Car Will not start up at all, The key will turn, but it make the I need gas sound, Could that be a fuel injection valve problem, someone said it could be the fuel pump. Could it be I did not put the fuel filter on tight enough? 

I really Do not want to spend 80 buck to bring it to a shop just to find out it was a lose bolt, or something that anyone could fix, for like 30 bucks. and then have to pay them like 300 dollars for a two minute repair. 

and it there anyway i could check this, I was told the valve would be on the bottom of my car near the fuel pump. But i was also told my fuel filter should of been on the bottom the car too, and it was up top and easy to get to. I had my boyfriends dad look at it and show me how to fix it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

your best bet to finding the location of the valve would be a FSM


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

1 - This belongs in the B14 or GA16DE section...unless it actually is an old school 200SX...which I'd doubt...

2 - "went to parts store and had them pull the code"..."was Fuel Valve issue".
Doesn't really tell anybody a whole lot of anything. Ya think it might've been a lot more helpful to have the actual CODE instead of a guess?

3 - "Car Will not start up at all"...."when it became cold I would have issues starting my car"
When you crank it, can you get it to run if you press on the gas pedal a bit?

4 - How exactly did you "found out my Fuel Filter needed to be changed"?
Did somebody tell you this?

5 - "make the I need gas sound"
What does that sound like?

6 - All this talk about "the valve would be on the bottom of my car near the fuel pump"...and all that.
Sounds like somebody doesn't know squat from nothing.

Try this for the heck of it...
Open up your fuse panel, locate the "Fuel Pump" fuse, remove it.
Hold the throttle wide open and crank the engine.
If the engine happens to start, obviously STOP holding the throttle wide open!!!
Crank on the engine for say 20 seconds or so. Let it sit for about 5 minutes. Go back, crank the engine again for about 20 seconds, let it sit for about 5 minutes. Do this a few times. Wait that 5 minutes. If you don't, you might risk burning up the starter motor.

After you've got all that done, put the fuel pump fuse back in and try to start the engine like normal.
Don't floor the gas pedal, maybe open it up just a little bit at most.
If the engine does start, let it warm up completely before shutting it off.


----------



## shabby-kins (Jun 22, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> 1 - This belongs in the B14 or GA16DE section...unless it actually is an old school 200SX...which I'd doubt...


Sorry I noticed that after i posted it, yes it does.


jdgrotte said:


> 2 - "went to parts store and had them pull the code"..."was Fuel Valve issue".
> Doesn't really tell anybody a whole lot of anything. Ya think it might've been a lot more helpful to have the actual CODE instead of a guess?


They did not give me the code they just told me what the computer told them


jdgrotte said:


> 3 - "Car Will not start up at all"...."when it became cold I would have issues starting my car"
> When you crank it, can you get it to run if you press on the gas pedal a bit?


I tried to give it some gas while starting it, and it won't start, and the guy at the parts place said i might have issues with it in the cold


jdgrotte said:


> 4 - How exactly did you "found out my Fuel Filter needed to be changed"?
> Did somebody tell you this?


I blew my wheel cylinders out, and i had to get them replaced, on the printout my shop gave me it tells you different things, like if you need an oil change, new air filter, If you brake pads are worn out. and it was on the paper that my fuel filter was old.


jdgrotte said:


> 5 - "make the I need gas sound"
> What does that sound like?


Have you ever ran your car out of gas, I have been in a car when it was out of gas and would turn off from being out of gas, also i have had to drive car where the gas peddle needed to gentle pushed down while starting that car, but it just makes the " Out of Gas" sound. I come from a poor family and having gas 24/7 is not something we normally have in our cars. I run my car gas down as far as i can with gas as high as it is. but not so low the nasty stuff in the tank will plug up my pump, like 1/4 of tank.


jdgrotte said:


> 6 - All this talk about "the valve would be on the bottom of my car near the fuel pump"...and all that.
> Sounds like somebody doesn't know squat from nothing.


Thats what they guy at the part store said, like he said the fuel filter would be on the bottom of my engine and it was not.


And I will try that tomorrow, someone told me i should check my fuses before calling for tow truck and the first.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

shabby-kins said:


> They did not give me the code they just told me what the computer told them


It really pays to pay attention.



> I tried to give it some gas while starting it, and it won't start, and the guy at the parts place said i might have issues with it in the cold


Get your hands on some starting fluid and give a shot of that down the intake tube and see if it fires.



> I blew my wheel cylinders out, and i had to get them replaced, on the printout my shop gave me it tells you different things, like if you need an oil change, new air filter, If you brake pads are worn out. and it was on the paper that my fuel filter was old.


If there's one thing I hate, it those things, telling me what I should have done. They only hand out those things to cover their collective asses.



> I run my car gas down as far as i can with gas as high as it is. but not so low the nasty stuff in the tank will plug up my pump, like 1/4 of tank.


Not a good plan with the price of fuel pumps...and tow trucks...and walking... And what's the difference between putting in $20 worth of gas every 4 days and $40 worth every 8 days? In the end it's all the same. The weight difference between a full tank and 1/2 tank isn't going to kill gas mileage. And, a fuller tank has the added benefit of keeping out any excess condensation, as well as keeping fuel pumps happier.



> Thats what they guy at the part store said, like he said the fuel filter would be on the bottom of my engine and it was not.


The fuel pump is near the bottom of your tank, but not AT the bottom. You can get to it by pulling out the back seat and taking off the access cover.



> And I will try that tomorrow, someone told me i should check my fuses before calling for tow truck and the first.


"*Someone*"'s advice usually sucks. I know at this point I just happen to be another "Someone", but I can define this "Someone". Your "someone" may just as well be Bozo the Clown, and there's a lot of those "someone" types floating around out there.

Did you try to pull the fuses as described above yet?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a Nissan service bulletin (NTB97-008) that addressed an issue with 95-96 Sentras/200SX's with GA16DE engines and AC and a MIL with a stored trouble code of P0505 (IACV-AAC valve). The problem was caused by a reversing of polarity of the power source to the IACV-AAC valve, which mounts to the side of the throttle body. The IACV-AAC valve controls an airport that bypasses the MAS and is used to richen or lean the mixture slightly. The ECM commands the valve and uses it to control cold start fast idle, as well as to maintain base engine idle after warm-up, compensating for loads such as P/S and A/C. FYI, proper base idle adjustment is critical to proper IACV-AAC valve operation. A fualty IACV-AAC valve can cause stalling issues. Anyway, the fix per the TSB was to replace the diode assy., which is inside the right side of the center console, and replacement of the IACV-AAC valve. Part numbers are: 16188-1M210 IACV-AAC valve and 24168-4B000 diode sub-harness. Refer to the TSB if you want more info.


----------



## shabby-kins (Jun 22, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> It really pays to pay attention.


Well They really did not say the code, he plugged the computer up to it, and told me to stand by my car for a moment, and told me that is was a fuel valve, near the fuel pump, and the fuel pump as on the bottom of the car. 


jdgrotte said:


> Get your hands on some starting fluid and give a shot of that down the intake tube and see if it fires.


I'll try that its not the fuses. Where is the intake tube at? ( I'm a girl, and my dad only knows about pre 80's and refuses to help) 



jdgrotte said:


> If there's one thing I hate, it those things, telling me what I should have done. They only hand out those things to cover their collective asses.


I have found them helpful most of the time, I found out most of the things on my car are Original Equipment, which in my eyes is a good and a bad thing.
My Ex Boyfriend took me car shopping and he picked out 3 cars, and refused to let me go any where else for a car ( I bet you can see why he is my ex)


jdgrotte said:


> Not a good plan with the price of fuel pumps...and tow trucks...and walking... And what's the difference between putting in $20 worth of gas every 4 days and $40 worth every 8 days? In the end it's all the same. The weight difference between a full tank and 1/2 tank isn't going to kill gas mileage. And, a fuller tank has the added benefit of keeping out any excess condensation, as well as keeping fuel pumps happier.


Well I spend more like 20 dollars every like 2 weeks, but i only drive less then 6 miles a day, and I drive normally late at night. So yeah, its just trying to find a gas station open at 3 am to fill up at. And I don't fill the tank up full in the summer because it puts alot of pressure on the cap and then when i do fill up I have a hard time getting it off and then i get a bit of gas on my hand. but thats just me.




jdgrotte said:


> "*Someone*"'s advice usually sucks. I know at this point I just happen to be another "Someone", but I can define this "Someone". Your "someone" may just as well be Bozo the Clown, and there's a lot of those "someone" types floating around out there.


Well He said he worked on nissian for Nissian, and He seems to know alot about the car, Like most people tell me i am wrong when i say my car under the hood has two fuse boxes ( And it does, i have never seen anything like it before) But I figured checking the fuses would not do any harm to the car, I am very careful when it comes to that car, i fix things I know i can, and not things i think i can. Like I can replace a light, or a filter. A hose.... I can fix a tire lol.... So I am doing better then most women, My mother has no clue where the coolant goes or the oil, She almost put her coolant in the Oil thing, Lucky i stopped her.


jdgrotte said:


> Did you try to pull the fuses as described above yet?


Well Its right now 4 am here, so i am gonna do it when the sun is out and i can see so i am standing in the dark, I don't want my neighbors calling the cops out on me for trying to look at fuses,


----------



## shabby-kins (Jun 22, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> There was a Nissan service bulletin (NTB97-008) that addressed an issue with 95-96 Sentras/200SX's with GA16DE engines and AC and a MIL with a stored trouble code of P0505 (IACV-AAC valve). The problem was caused by a reversing of polarity of the power source to the IACV-AAC valve, which mounts to the side of the throttle body. The IACV-AAC valve controls an airport that bypasses the MAS and is used to richen or lean the mixture slightly. The ECM commands the valve and uses it to control cold start fast idle, as well as to maintain base engine idle after warm-up, compensating for loads such as P/S and A/C. FYI, proper base idle adjustment is critical to proper IACV-AAC valve operation. A fualty IACV-AAC valve can cause stalling issues. Anyway, the fix per the TSB was to replace the diode assy., which is inside the right side of the center console, and replacement of the IACV-AAC valve. Part numbers are: 16188-1M210 IACV-AAC valve and 24168-4B000 diode sub-harness. Refer to the TSB if you want more info.


Its not Stalling, It won;t start .... IT stalls when i have the AC on, But thats because the Clutch and compressor jam together and cut the power to the engine. I had the button disconnected and i removed the Fuse for the AC, I just tell people I don't have any. 

Some of the Car Lingo confuses me, so i might of read it wrong. I know like maybe 10 parts on my cars and where they are and what they are used for .... Throttle body is not one of them lol Is it the BIG black box where you pour the oil in to, or the BIg silver thingy that black box sits on.....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The IACV-AAC valve controls the idle on start-up as commanded by the ECM, so if you are not starting, the IACV-AAC valve "could" be the problem, along with other possibilities. The throttle body is the part that the rubber intake duct from the air cleaner box connects to; it bolts onto the intake plenum.


----------



## shabby-kins (Jun 22, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> The IACV-AAC valve controls the idle on start-up as commanded by the ECM, so if you are not starting, the IACV-AAC valve "could" be the problem, along with other possibilities. The throttle body is the part that the rubber intake duct from the air cleaner box connects to; it bolts onto the intake plenum.


Ooooooh. ok, well i am gonna check the fuses if the weather breaks, its storming bad here, and i might try the starter thing, but if its not either of those, i am just gonna have it towed.


----------

